# For the Fans of Goldfishes



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

I'll start with one of my most beautiful Goldfish male:


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Really nice pics, I like goldfish a lot.


----------



## dstrong (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow that's the best looking goldfish I've ever seen hands down


----------



## Coursair (Apr 18, 2011)

Very handsome !!


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

A little update with my Goldfishes...


----------

